# That confusing "smartphone integration" option



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be placing an ED order soon for a 335i. One of my main reasons for buying a new car is to get some of the new electronics of modern cars such a nav and phone integration. I've spent plenty of money retrofitting my current ride to enable hands-free use of my iPhone via Bluetooth and use of my Zune.

Via these forums I was under the impression I would want to get the 6FL option "iPod and USB adapter." This is a very confusing name. It looked to me like I was buying an actual iPod. That's what the name says. If I understand right though, it's just the USB jack in the center console. This should really be standard equipment on any modern car but, whatever. Also, there seems to be some debate as to whether this jack will charge my phone, a 3GS.

Also from reading the forums I believed I did not want to order 6NF, "smartphone integration." It seems this is not really smartphone integration but just a way of connecting your phone, via a separately purchased cradle, to the car's extrnal antanea and enabling charging of said phone.

I've asked salesmen at multiple dealerships this question...I can do everything via Bluetooth that I could do via 6NF? They answer in the affirmative, yes, you don't want 6NF.

Case closed, right?

Well, yesterday my wife stops by a dealer and picks up an old-fashioned paper brochure. I didn't know they still made those.:dunno:

It clearly says that 6NF enables charging, use of the external antanae and _playing music_.

So, what's the scoop? Can you play music via 6NF? Can you play music via Bluetooth? What about other iPhone apps? I have a number of apps which provide audio programming that is not accessible via the iPod app. Will I be able to use those via Bluetooth of 6NF? Will I be able to use those via Bluetooth? Is audio quality better via 6NF than over Bluetooth?

Thanks for any helpful info. This seems to be the most confusing option by far.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

craigrow said:


> I'll be placing an ED order soon for a 335i. One of my main reasons for buying a new car is to get some of the new electronics of modern cars such a nav and phone integration. I've spent plenty of money retrofitting my current ride to enable hands-free use of my iPhone via Bluetooth and use of my Zune.
> 
> Via these forums I was under the impression I would want to get the 6FL option "iPod and USB adapter." This is a very confusing name. It looked to me like I was buying an actual iPod. That's what the name says. If I understand right though, it's just the USB jack in the center console. This should really be standard equipment on any modern car but, whatever. Also, there seems to be some debate as to whether this jack will charge my phone, a 3GS.
> 
> ...


6NF is only the baseplate, you will need a very specific iPhone cradle (sold separately) to plug the iPhone into and use the full 6NF capabilities.

The 6NF builds upon the 6FL option, providing another way of playing music from the iPhone, while still being charged and questionably using the OEM cell antenna. The argument is that the iPhone does not use the OEM antenna, but that's another issue.

The trick of the 6NF is that now you have *two* USB ports, one for the iPhone and one for another USB device. The switching between the two ports is _manually_ controlled, there is no display or button to switch between the two ports: you have to _physically_ unplug one USB device to play the other. The USB device plugged into the 6FL port have priority over the iPhone/6NF.

Neither 6FL or 6NF have anything to do with Bluetooth, much less Bluetooth Audio. Bluetooth is part of the Assist TCU option. Bluetooth Audio option has been newly added to the European 3-Series TCU for MY2011; it is not known yet if the USA 3-Series TCU will have it as well.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

I understand that 6NF requires an additional adapter, thanks. What I'm trying to figure out is if I need to pay for 6NF or if I can just use Bluetooth for audio as I'm getting that with the Premium package anyway. I'm also curious if apps other than the iPod app can stream audio though the car's audio system.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

craigrow said:


> I understand that 6NF requires an additional adapter, thanks. What I'm trying to figure out is if I need to pay for 6NF or if *I can just use Bluetooth for audio as I'm getting that with the Premium package anyway. * I'm also curious if apps other than the iPod app can stream audio though the car's audio system.





Technic said:


> Bluetooth Audio option has been newly added to the *European* 3-Series TCU for *MY2011*; it is *not *known yet if the *USA 3-Series TCU *will have it as well.


See above. Again.

Bluetooth for phone calls is not the same as Bluetooth for Audio (A2DP). You need to check with your dealer *if in fact *the *USA MY2011 3-Series *will have Bluetooth Audio in its TCU.


----------

